# Windows Home Server DVD For Free



## mns.saraf (Aug 9, 2008)

Microsoft is currently giving away free Windows [FONT=Arial,Sans-erif][FONT=Arial,Sans-erif][/FONT][/FONT] Home Server DVD to try out for 120 days. This is said to be the world’s first stay-at-home server from Microsoft and they are giving it for free for 120 days to try it and experience how it works, etc. This is shipped across the world in most countries and especially in India too, you can get it delivered for free without even needing to pay the shipping charges, which otherwise they normally charge for all other trials of their products.
Just visit this page to start ordering your Free Trial DVD of Windows Home Server.

or

*www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/windowshomeserver/countries.mspx


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 9, 2008)

thx buddy...alrdy ordered


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Buddy..Microsoft rocks...& love to Bill gates Daughter...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ordered!! Never miss a free lunch!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info. 
Ordered two.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

whats this home server ?
is it an application or an OS ?


----------



## slugger (Aug 9, 2008)

i lurve freebies..placed an order

thanks Manish 

blogged about it


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 10, 2008)

well thanks for informing us, i ordered it


----------



## hsr (Aug 10, 2008)

voila microsoft is gonna pay...... i ordrd 8 of them to all my cousins.....


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 10, 2008)

Orderd already! But I think it is no better than the Windows Server 2008 which I am using for last 4 months.


----------



## k6153r (Aug 10, 2008)

I too ordered it,

but I still didn't get my SP2 cd from Microsoft.
Only Ubuntu and BLAG cds really arrive.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Orderd already! But I think it is no better than the Windows Server 2008 which I am using for last 4 months.


Both are for different purpose. so there will be difference.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 10, 2008)

Charan said:


> Both are for different purpose. so there will be difference.



Rightly said, but I was talking about the performance front.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 11, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> voila microsoft is gonna pay...... i ordrd 8 of them to all my cousins.....


We need people like you for our trade and commerce to thrive.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Can someone give me an idea WHAT is this windows home server thingy ? I have figured out that its an OS, but whats so special about it which is exiting everyone ?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Can someone give me an idea WHAT is this windows home server thingy ? I have figured out that its an OS, but whats so special about it which is exiting everyone ?





> *Features*
> 
> * Centralized Backup - Allows backup up to 10 PCs,[6] using Single Instance Store technology to avoid multiple copies of the same file, even if that file exists on multiple PCs.[7]
> * Health Monitoring - Can centrally track the health of all PCs on the network, including antivirus and firewall status.[7]
> ...


Wiki


----------



## k6153r (Aug 11, 2008)

easiest answer to MetalheadGautham

IT'S FREE, FREE and FREE.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 11, 2008)

Ordering, But AFAIK, full versions come preinstalled only, retail is not the way Home Server is sold!


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been trying it for ages, but I can't get the page to order once I click India


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Charan said:


> Wiki


It looks perfectly normal to me... But why the exitement ? 


k6153r said:


> easiest answer to MetalheadGautham
> 
> IT'S FREE, FREE and FREE.


So what ?


----------



## _______ (Aug 11, 2008)

awesome, thanks.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 11, 2008)

got mine

sorry for crap a$$ quality of pics
*img504.imageshack.us/img504/2427/image000gu3.th.jpg
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/7830/image001sp0.th.jpg

applied on "Invoice Date - 03/08/2008"


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

^^win win


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 12, 2008)

thnx
ordered one


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 12, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> voila microsoft is gonna pay...... i ordrd 8 of them to all my cousins.....



They usually track IPs??



k6153r said:


> easiest answer to MetalheadGautham
> 
> IT'S FREE, FREE and FREE.



and the dumbest answer. It's a *120 day TRIAL version*, and you call that free??

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## hsr (Aug 12, 2008)

^^^ i ain't so dump. rebooted my modem after each order and rechecked my ip via whatismyip.com ha ha ha
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png

p.s. thanks for the photobucket link... real good smilies


----------



## RCuber (Aug 12, 2008)

@hari: check this thread  for the smilies.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 12, 2008)

Page is not opening ...


----------



## k6153r (Aug 12, 2008)

I too am not sooo dumb, you *$#*$#.

Atleast it's free for 120 days, and may be it's possible to crack it and use it semi-legally.

By free I mean, free disks and not the OS.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 12, 2008)

I remember reports about WHS randomly dropping files when used across multiple hard drives due to its unique (odd??) file system.

Is that issue fixed in this trial version or still present?


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 12, 2008)

Fixed it sometime back AFAIK


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 13, 2008)

k6153r said:


> Atleast it's free for 120 days,.............



Small mercies 

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png



k6153r said:


> ........, and may be it's possible to *crack* it and use it semi-legally



NOT ON THIS FORUM !!!!



k6153r said:


> ........, and may be it's possible to *crack* it and use it *semi-legally*



Hello, what's that semi thingy



k6153r said:


> By free I mean, free disks and not the OS.



Oh yes, now a *new interpretation* of a statement,

"X software is free"

Will keep that in mind


----------



## slugger (Aug 13, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> and the dumbest answer. It's a *120 day TRIAL version*, and you call that free??





> Users will be able to *order their evaluation edition* of Windows Home Server for *under $10 per copy* and up to five items. The package will contain the Windows Home Server Installation DVD, the Windows Home Server Connector CD and the Home Computer Restore CD. Orders can be placed



and *that* is the reason why *this* is being called free

*P.S.*
Would it hurt you to go a lil' easy on the use of this mutated oversized smiley with its stuck out tongue that can be found quite often in ur posts?


----------



## hsr (Aug 14, 2008)

slugger said:


> *P.S.*
> Would it hurt you to go a lil' easy on the use of this mutated oversized smiley with its stuck out tongue that can be found quite often in ur posts?



lol  
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

lolz
Why so serious ?
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/heathsmall.png



k6153r said:


> and may be it's possible to crack it and use it semi-legally.


*भ्रम की भव्यता
Semi-legally ?
*


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 14, 2008)

> Users will be able to order their evaluation edition of Windows Home Server for under $10 per copy and up to five items. The package will contain the Windows Home Server Installation DVD, the Windows Home Server Connector CD and the Home Computer Restore CD. Orders can be placed





> and that is the reason why this is being called free



so now you rewrite the english dictionary too with new meanings of the word *"free"*

Very ingenious

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/55large.png


----------



## R2K (Aug 15, 2008)

r u ppl sure whether it absolutely free of cost including shipping charges....

at the end I don't want to pay $ for justan evaluation copy


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 15, 2008)

R2K said:


> r u ppl sure whether it absolutely free of cost including shipping charges....
> 
> at the end I don't want to pay $ for justan evaluation copy



The software is only free to evalute for 120 days. Shipping charges also do not apply. But if user wants to continue using the product after the evaluation period, they have to buy a license.


----------



## hsr (Aug 15, 2008)

^^^ the bloody microsoft way to get money ..... 

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/39large.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

Trial/Evaluation period is now a term so distant in my dictionary.

Good to know world is changing (albeit slowly) and following the old ways. The free way.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 15, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^^ the bloody microsoft way to get money .....
> 
> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/39large.png





T159 said:


> Trial/Evaluation period is now a term so distant in my dictionary.
> 
> Good to know world is changing (albeit slowly) and following the old ways. The free way.



Yes truly free. By the way, coming back to the topic, wouldn't we be able to do the same things that windows home server does using SAMBA client and server, and simple shell scripts to map network drives when they become available?? Could run it on an old Celeron machine too. I do not know what network protocol XBox uses but if it's equivalent to smb or http then setting up a "Linux Home Server" shouldn't be a problem. Am planning to start working on one actually, just doing a little research. It's going slow due to time constraints and due to my other upcoming tutorial for newcomers (maybe in a week or so), on how to install linux (openSUSE and Ubuntu) in a PC that already has Windows. Linux Home Server may be next

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44large.png


----------



## hsr (Aug 15, 2008)

offtopic: lol the smilies are adorable...


----------



## casanova (Aug 16, 2008)

Received my courier today morning. MS was really fast this time. Less than 5 days.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 16, 2008)

am still waiting for mine


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 16, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> offtopic: lol the smilies are adorable...



You can get them here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=910129


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 16, 2008)

I received it today. Were ordered on Aug 13!


----------



## R2K (Aug 16, 2008)

u ppl mean we don't have to even pay the shipping charges


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, I paid not a paisa for anything.


----------



## hsr (Aug 16, 2008)

@ nuke, any way to get it in opera??


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

AHEM!! Okay so I ordered this.

And, I have this thread which describes how to configure a Linux Home Server and trust me, that is much more robust than this one, though If you want to see eye-candy on remote desktop; you might want to look elsewhere..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2008)

Me got it today too. Testing in a week.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 16, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @ nuke, any way to get it in opera??



Don't know


----------



## anispace (Aug 16, 2008)

even i got it today....


----------



## R2K (Aug 17, 2008)

how many days does it take to recieve the DVD


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 17, 2008)

god...today is 17th n i ordered on 9th n still its not here *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10.png


----------



## k6153r (Aug 17, 2008)

@NucleusKore

we all know the two meanings for free,

AND WE ACKNOWLEDGE THAT YOU TOO KNOW THAT WELL.

but just stop acting too smart.
do you think that FOSS entered the English dictionary before free beer?

foolish


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 17, 2008)

k6153r said:


> do you think that FOSS entered the English dictionary before free beer?


Dunno about FOSS but I'm 100% sure "Freedom" entered dictionary at the same time or earlier than "Free Beer".

BTW I don't see Nucleus saying anything about FOSS or Freedom.  He just said that WHS is nothing special and all of these can be happily achieved using Linux. :shocked:


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2008)

^^lolz *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## R2K (Aug 17, 2008)

me too ordered and waiting


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 17, 2008)

I ordered on 10/08/2008 via International Courier. 
nothing yet


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 18, 2008)

just got mine few min back...really tight packing...ordered on 9th aug....

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/4559/homeserverfedexup9.th.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine also arrived just now!! FedEx delivered it!


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 18, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Mine also arrived just now!! FedEx delivered it!



When did u order it ? BTW I did not receive it till now. The official FedEx order tracking site is saying that it will be delivered today. I am still waiting.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 18, 2008)

Got mine also....


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 18, 2008)

How do i track my order? It just says its being processed.
I guess i placed an order earlier too... in the very beginning, but since i did not get anything, i ordered again.

What do I do now?



Such a huge noob i am


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> When did u order it ? BTW I did not receive it till now. The official FedEx order tracking site is saying that it will be delivered today. I am still waiting.



I ordered it on the 9th of August. The consignment was dispatched on the 13th of Aug, as stated on the package.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 18, 2008)

I Blogged on This
*Get Windows Home Server evaluation kit*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I Blogged on This
> *Get Windows Home Server evaluation kit*



I'll _be blogging_ on this, hopefully today!


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 18, 2008)

I just got mine

Yipppe


Btw, kitna stylish system hai FedEx ka... digital signing and all


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

stylish!?? lol

How many of you actually gonna use it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> stylish!?? lol
> 
> How many of you actually gonna use it?



Good question!! Most people ordered it coz it was free!! Just like me!! Never miss a free lunch, even if it gives you indigestion later!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 18, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Btw, kitna stylish system hai FedEx ka... digital signing and all


STYLISH...yar i signd using a ball-pen wrth 5INR *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> stylish!?? lol


Yup. The handheld device had a built in bar code reader, and i signed on the device using a stylus!

That's the first time i saw use of tech in this way.. really impressive.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 18, 2008)

u signed using stylus..he he eh..i signed using a bal-pen...ha ha ah


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Yup. The handheld device had a built in bar code reader, and i signed on the device using a stylus!
> 
> That's the first time i saw use of tech in this way.. really impressive.


If you use the tracking number on FedEx site, you will see your signature there..


----------



## max_demon (Aug 18, 2008)

damn fedex employee robs me worth 1 $ X(


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

It is very risky to host a server on your pc , As either u have to expose your IP address to WWW or open some ports which can let hackers hack into your pc. Also you have to regularly patch and install security updates,you need to keep your pc on for 24x7 which will again cost u electricity bill, even if u can afford to keep ur pc ON for 24x7, there will surely be atleast some powercuts.

Say , for example u are on a tour and u want to access ur music collection. how can u be sure that ur home pc is on and connected to net? The best is to pay for some cheap hosting. Hosting space are quite cheap nowadays and offer great security,peace of mind and most importantly many provide a 99.9% Uptime.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 18, 2008)

where is tracking # located in the package?

^^ I just ordered because it was free


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah. I use IDrive to sync my important files. Never trust your HDD. You get 2GB initially. You can increase it to 12GB just by sending some invitations. Dropbox is cool too for small files.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

*HostMonster* User here


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 18, 2008)

WTF? My iDrive is better. Nothing beats auto backup..


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

HostMonster gives Unlimited Space and Bandwidth 
iDrive may be good in free option.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> stylish!?? lol
> 
> How many of you actually gonna use it?


hehe, i ordered 9copies.
5 were give to my college and 3 to my friends. 
and with the rest single copy, i would post a review soon

So watch my blog for this


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 19, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. The idiots do not allow the server to have WiFi connections to router, damn! Why do I need wires?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 19, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Got mine yesterday. The idiots do not allow the server to have WiFi connections to router, damn! Why do I need wires?


I tested it a Bit, Wifi connection are not allowed from server to router to ensure stability. you have to connect via Ethernet connect. these days every PC comes with a LAN card inbuilt. so that not a problem.

However you can connect any number to server and Internet via the Server.

Microsoft used a bit old fashioned approach, maybe due to security concerns


----------



## hsr (Aug 19, 2008)

the delivery system sux.
my case:
got a letter from a local courrier service asking to retrive the pacage.
called them and asked if it has arrived.
they ask for proof that it is me.
I am a minor and don't have an ID.
they refuse to give it to me.
I explain the situation.
No change.
I give them the website.
No change.
I call my father and ask him to bring his id.
They agree and ask if i am my father's son !(such an a$$h()13)
finally, they agree and give my father the courrier.
I haven't opened it yet but the package is messed up.
i shall post a pic how it look later(after i get my digicam fixed).
really, delivery system sux.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 19, 2008)

Ordered @day


----------



## hsr (Aug 19, 2008)

got it right
*skreem.exofire.net/homeserver.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^So does it pawn every other windows version or its just a server to be used as server


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^So does it pawn every other windows version or its just a server to be used as server


Its only a server... its not ment to be used as client OS. 
Its for those who like to keep all media files and other stuff in a single place + automatic backups of all client computers. 

I guess you missed this Post


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^a running screenshot please.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2008)

^^*www.winsupersite.com/reviews/whs.asp


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^thanks for the link, got the screenies and reading the article now *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## R2K (Aug 22, 2008)

can this OS be used like win2003 server which itself can be used as a client os( basically like winxp installing software and running it ....stuff like that


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 25, 2008)

Ordered a copy on the 20th, Still waiting


----------



## Garbage (Aug 25, 2008)

Got 2 copies today...


----------



## Ph4x0r (Aug 25, 2008)

Got mine just now from Pafex


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Sep 1, 2008)

Its 12 days since I have ordered but I am still waiting for it. I dont know whats taking them so long to deliver it in Mumbai


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 5, 2008)

Can anyone say how to make it run for more than 15 seconds inside Virtualbox?  Whenever I start it, it automatically re-boots.  

I cannot give a whole system for it to erase all the data.  So I had to simulate 70GB space in Vitualbox (using dynamically expanding disk image).

Also why does it refrain from installing if HD size is less than 65 GB?  After installation the image file's size is just 2.7 GB.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Virtualbox hasnt stated any support for Windows Home Server as a guest OS. On the other hand Windows Server 2003 on which WHS is based on works fine.
Erasing the whole hard disk before installation of WHS is really bad feature.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 5, 2008)

hey......i got my copy 2day...........can i order again??

i mean i hv got 1copy..........will they provide me 1copy again????????


----------



## Ecko (Sep 5, 2008)

Guyz 
Here are few pics
Tried on VirtualBox & its like good enough 
Can be used as native OS if not a trial 
*i35.tinypic.com/jufed2.jpg
*i34.tinypic.com/2rrv61y.jpg


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 5, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ Virtualbox hasnt stated any support for Windows Home Server as a guest OS. On the other hand Windows Server 2003 on which WHS is based on works fine.
> Erasing the whole hard disk before installation of WHS is really bad feature.


Windows Server 2003 is what I chose as the type.  I do know that WHS is based on 2K3 server.


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Sep 5, 2008)

Error Coming While Odering : *fulfillment.msapoc.com/direct/Fulf...=SXQ1f2uuUdPi2uyJbSFTwoQsGV3T10nyqo/bU5463OE=

Sorry, we are unable to complete your request.


is this offer closed ??


----------



## Ecko (Sep 5, 2008)

@Chandru
It is modified version of Win Ser 2003
Even @ an instance I saw dat screen saying Win Ser 2003


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 5, 2008)

As I told already, I have chosen server 2003 as the OS type for VM.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 5, 2008)

it says
   Sorry, we are unable to complete your request.
what's up guys help me


----------



## _______ (Sep 6, 2008)

got the DVD thru FEDex, thanks buddy.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Sep 8, 2008)

Got it through Blue Dart today


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 8, 2008)

thanx but it gives some certificate error

Secure Connection Failed













fulfillment.msapoc.com uses an invalid security certificate.

The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate is unknown.

(Error code: sec_error_unknown_issuer)








    * This could be a problem with the server's configuration, or it could be someone trying to impersonate the server.

    * If you have connected to this server successfully in the past, the error may be temporary, and you can try again later.







          Or you can add an exception…


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 18, 2008)

wtf!! got mine today, after around 1 month !!!!!!  

*i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee345/davidboon/windowshome.jpg

its the dvd's got 6 of them  , by the way all of them are in perfect condition 
*i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee345/davidboon/DSC00630.jpg
look at the f**ked up packaging  



at last i got em all...


----------

